# Pack repair



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

I have an older style Marine Corps pack that I use for hunting. Does anyone know of anyone that does repairs on packs?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It's going to depend on what you need to have done to it and where you are located at. 

Huishs in Orem may be able to do something if it is a canvas problem


----------

